
Stalking 2.0: The Websites that Track Your Every Move (Voluntarily!) - jcwentz
http://mashable.com/2007/06/16/stalking2/
======
Tichy
Another tracking idea I once had: a browser plugin that tracks what web pages
know about you. For example, if you visit web page A and afterwards web page
B, and both pages use Google Analytics, the plugin would tell you that Google
now knows that you surfed from A to B. If you then login to B with your user
name, the plugin would tell you that Google now knows your name. And so on
(not specific to Google, there are lots of services that span multiple pages,
typically advertising). It would be interesting to see how web pages cluster
together according to such "spanning" services.

------
acgourley
Seems like wesabe, a site that you give access to all your financial
information to, should be listed.

